# Car rental



## AndiX (Sep 17, 2019)

Hey expats,
what is the best car rental company in Egypt?
thanks


----------



## karimfarouk86 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello,
As an Egyptian live in Egypt,
I would go Europcar Egypt Car Rental (W/ insurance) or Sixt Egypt, based on my experience. 
Do not rent from other local companies , and rent with insurance is essential.


----------

